
Arraylists in C# with Examples - sureshdasari
https://www.tutlane.com/tutorial/csharp/csharp-arraylist
======
thrower123
It's a little weird going back into old .net code and seeing this pre-generics
stuff. Fortunately it is mostly extinct, but there are still some odd places
where you see System.Object still rearing its ugly head.

